# Introvert and Extrovert physical appearance stereotypes



## hengsheng120 (Oct 30, 2010)

I sometimes find it easy to distinguish an introvert from an extrovert just by looking at them.
(comparing them both sitting down alone)

Introverts:
-Neutral/Sad/Tired facial expression
-Sitting relatively still/ slow body movements
-Doing nothing
-Looking down (and thinking) all the time/staring into blank
-Plain dress style

Extroverts:
-Hint of happiness (sometimes mouth open), eyes opened all the way, head going anywhere but down (unless using the phone)
-Faster movements, usually doing something with some part of their body (chewing gum, listening to music...)
-Dress style usually stands out

How do you tell an introvert from an extrovert without hearing them talk?


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Introverts are pale from lack of exposure to the sun. Duh.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

thewaffle said:


> Introverts are pale from lack of exposure to the sun. Duh.


Yeah.. if it's your desire to hang around with introverts then I suggest you live in Finland. Otherwise, Africa (no racism intended)


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

hengsheng120 said:


> I sometimes find it easy to distinguish an introvert from an extrovert just by looking at them.
> (comparing them both sitting down alone)
> 
> Introverts:
> ...


You can't without getting to know someone. Even then it's hard to tell without asking them where they get their energy from. There are social introverts and extroverts with social anxiety in varying degrees.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Linnifae said:


> You can't without getting to know someone. Even then it's hard to tell without asking them where they get their energy from. There are social introverts and extroverts with social anxiety in varying degrees.


It's true. I'm mistaken for an extrovert all the time. But those close to me know I'm not.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

thewaffle said:


> Introverts are pale from lack of exposure to the sun. Duh.


not true. I rarely go outside and my skin still has more of a tan they some pale people I know.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Extrovert: 









Introvert:


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

^^ Bwahaha. Although that ultra body jumper looks comfy, may invest in one ...


I prefer ...











Appearances can be deceiving, I generally can't tell just from their appearance as so many people in the areas I live wear the same basic sort of clothing, practical and easy to replace. Much easier when they start talking, for me anyway. Some of the most introverted people I know wear the most amazing, bright clothing, they just don't have a need to be around people all the time.


----------



## Teardrop (Sep 23, 2010)

lololol I would love that!! ^^^


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

sounds like the difference between a shy person and your everyday teenager.

-chews gum obnoxiously-


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

ugh.. this one girl at work would talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk

so just for kicks I asked do you think I'm introverted, and she said OH YEAH .. but ugh that's cuz she talks over everyone and everything and looks like she just had an energy drink.

I still think I'm extroverted but maybe just not as extreme as her and some others I can think of , like my mother. 
Because if you were to ask my spouse, he would say that sometimes that is what I do talk and talk and talk and talk

dunno, maybe I am introverted..


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

Appearances can be deceiving... I project Fe-Se, so I think I appear to be extraverted (both in mannerisms - loud, very expressive and in dress - bold colors). However, I am not. I tire of people quickly, and need long periods of quiet reflections to rebound. 

I also tend to think that there isn't a lot you can draw simply from the surface of the world. Everything is more complex than that. 

If you can draw any conclusions from people, it seems to be with patterns of behavior and action. Does a person seek parties, continually need to be around people, and tends to be energized from interactions? (extravert). or Does a person tend to shy away from social opportunities, enjoy spending long times alone or in small groups, and become drained if around people for too long? (introvert).

If we really wanted to, we could attempt to draw conclusions based on physical appearance and attire... but it would not hold true for every Myers Briggs type. Again, the world is too complex for that.


----------



## pieceofpaper (Apr 18, 2010)

I am able to recognize only ISTJs ...especially teenage ISTJ´s:square glasses,big and square heads,the most common eye color is dark brown,unemotional and concentrated(somewhat suspicious)face expression,firm rectangle-like body building,inhibited and mechanical movements... You can be for 100% sure that person fitting this description is ISTJ-I would say that the most of the teenage ISTJs look like this... 

You can recognize introvert by location of his/her eyes:eye-nose distance,shape of eyelids... style of clothes,pale skin(usually)-and that´s all so far...It´s kinda hard to say whether is someone introverted only by physical appearance-not considering their behavior unless they´re teenage ISTJs ...at least in my case:
I see teenagers(possibly ISTJs)who have large square heads,square chubby hands,square glasses,the same unemotional,concentrated,somewhat suspicious face expression,they are even behaving in approximately same way-restrained,inhibited movement-with a little differences:boy number 1:walks las if he was a soldier-some variation of marching-he moves his hands rhythmically(as if he was marching),boy number 2:restrained,inhibited movements,don´t(or minimally)moves his hands while walking-usually has clenched fists(when I walk behind him)...and one girl:long black hair,the same ISTJ body building as I described,typical square hands,she walks very slowly,but rhytmically...

and something about me?...well:I have on my head very untypical haircut,I usually wear t-shirt(black,blue,purple,red,yellow,green-whatever...)with minimal pattern on it,jeans,comfortable shoes-no jewelery,scarfs etc... I have light skin,green eyes,brown hair...and I walk pretty fast and make long steps...I get nervous very quickly and when I am nervous(or scared,anxious...),my whole body is shaking and Itry to sit motionless and I stare into nowhere...I am quiet around people I don´t know well or I´m scared of...but when I´m with person I know and I´m friend with I am usually fun person to be around and I´m talking more... 

(It turned out to be more ISTJ related than extrovert-introvert stereotypes-I´m sorry for that...:laughing


----------



## Banjo (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

hengsheng120 said:


> Introverts:
> -Neutral/Sad/Tired facial expression
> -Sitting relatively still/ slow body movements
> -Doing nothing
> ...


According to your list, I'm a big time extrovert.  How is the chewing gum an extroverted trait? 
I'd say dress style stands out most on NF's ... I used to dress in black but the color made me so depressed that I changed it to highly saturated colors (especially when I realized I can handle them) so you'd probably see me in a bright yellow shirt, nervously tapping or having my hands full. 

I think it's really difficult to say an E from I just from a glance.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

Be aware that MBTI is only able to assume cognitive functions through the dichotomies that it attempts to measure, and therefore there is no actual Introvert vs. Extrovert as a constant. 

According to MBTI, when a person is an "Introvert" it means that their dominant function is introverted (assuming they have found the correct type through self assessment). However, there are seven other cognitive functions, and each individual develops them at their own pace and to their own degree of preference. What makes a person exhibit introverted traits and behaviors is not their dominant function, but instead the degree of development of all of their introverted functions (Fi, Ni, Si, and Ti). These functions need to be recharged by seclusion and inner reflection.

According to MBTI, when a person is an "Extravert" it means that their dominant function is extroverted (assuming they have found the correct type through self assessment). However, there are seven other cognitive functions, and each individual develops them at their own pace and to their own degree of preference. What makes a person exhibit extroverted traits and behaviors is not their dominant function, but instead the degree of development of all of their extroverted functions (Fe, Ne, Se, and Te). These functions need to be recharged by interaction and expression.

The proportion of development of each of these function sets will indicate how much need for introverted or extroverted behaviors and traits an individual will exhibit, because all of a person's functions need to be recharged when used whether introverted functions or extroverted functions. Because everyone uses all 8 of the cognitive functions to varying degrees, each person must at some point recharge those functions.

If a person has well developed introverted functions but poorly developed extroverted functions, then they will appear to be a "classic introvert". (For example, an ISTP with a well developed Ti and Ni, but a poor Se and Fe.) This person will much more often need to recharge their introverted functions than their extroverted functions, making their introverted recharge seem like their 'natural' state, and their extroverted recharge seem to be an exception from this 'natural state' (and probably low key since there is little to recharge) - but they still have to recharge those extroverted functions from time to time.

If a person has well developed extroverted functions but poorly developed introverted functions, then they will appear to be a "classic extrovert". (For example, an ESFJ with a well developed Fe and Ne, but a poor Si and Ti.) This person will much more often need to recharge their extroverted functions than their introverted functions, making their extroverted recharge seem like their 'natural' state, and their introverted recharge seem to be an exception from this 'natural state' (and probably low key since there is little to recharge) - but they still have to recharge those introverted functions from time to time.

If a person has well developed extroverted AND introverted functions, then they will appear to be ambiguously introverted or extroverted. This is what causes borderline scores on the Introvert and Extrovert Axis. (For example, an INTJ with well developed Ni, Te, Fi, and Se.) This person is going to need to recharge their extroverted functions almost as often as their introverted functions, and to much greater degrees than a "classic introvert". If these function sets get well developed enough, this person could easily be mistaken for an ENTJ by others because others more often see the extroverted function recharge behaviors.

This effect can apply to any of the MBTI dichotomies, whether E vs. I, N vs. S, F vs. T, or J vs. P, depending on which functions are more developed in an individual. In fact, it is when a person has well developed functions that balance one another do we consider that person truly 'mature'. In an ideal situation, an individual's MBTI type should be difficult to discern in someone because their function preferences are only slightly expressed above the development of their balancing functions. Therefore, if a person is strongly and consistently introverted or extroverted, this is actually a sign if poor development in the opposing area - and that's one of the greatest strengths of this system - the ability to help us isolate areas in which we need to grow and develop to become the best we can be.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

Nobleheart said:


> Be aware that MBTI is only able to assume cognitive functions through the dichotomies that it attempts to measure, and therefore there is no actual Introvert vs. Extrovert as a constant.
> 
> According to MBTI, when a person is an "Introvert" it means that their dominant function is introverted (assuming they have found the correct type through self assessment). However, there are seven other cognitive functions, and each individual develops them at their own pace and to their own degree of preference. What makes a person exhibit introverted traits and behaviors is not their dominant function, but instead the degree of development of all of their introverted functions (Fi, Ni, Si, and Ti). These functions need to be recharged by seclusion and inner reflection.
> 
> ...


great post.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

thewaffle said:


> Introverts are pale from lack of exposure to the sun. Duh.


What if an introvert is dark skinned? :tongue:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

My mouth turns downwards, and I usually come off cold.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

darksoul said:


> It's true. I'm mistaken for an extrovert all the time. But those close to me know I'm not.


I get the opposite.

As far as how you dress, maybe some people just can't afford fancy clothes or find anything they like so they feel they have to settle, especially when you don't have any good stores around. I wear black a lot, but that is because I like it, I also wear bright red does that say anything about intraversion or extraversion? Not likely. I have days where I have enough energy to go all out and no one would mistake me for an intravert those days that's for sure lol.


----------



## Little Birdy (Nov 27, 2010)

Upon first glance, I always get mistaken for an extrovert and a sensor because of my appearance and dress (I guess I look especially feminine?) but people are often surprised when they realise I'm quite shy and deeper than expected, and have been told so on many occasions. 

I can usually tell if someone is extroverted or introverted by their posture, whether they look up or stare at the ground when they walk, and how loud they speak. But obviously you can be mistaken using these indicators.


----------

